# jb aTV2 + NAS Airport Extreme?



## nicolas (17 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai jailbreaké mon aTV2 hier, installé le plugin afpfs-ng qui doit lui permettre d'accéder au disque partagé par mon AirPort Extreme (avec le protocole AFP donc)

mais je ne sais pas comment configurer le tout.
Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire ça?

merci


----------

